# Moebius....BSG Colonial One



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Fantastic kit simple and a straightforward build! First off a look at the kit-

https://youtu.be/FBtBaZT0Jjs


So it begins I want to light my Colonial one so I started drilling out the windows in the hull.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Becoming one with Tamiya handy drill, drilling the out the windows continues.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The kit will need to be light blocked but I did wire up some leds and drilled out the thrusters for a quick light test.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Still a ways to go but the engines/thrusters are light block.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

After I drilled all the windows out and the only windows i did not drill out are the ones on the circular part on the conning tower. Also the three engine ring assembly will not be lit as I want to keep it simple and proceed on. Everything is ran off a 9v battery, The main engines are cool white leds for the main body I used warm white which will give the illusion of indoor/office lighting which is pretty close to what was seen in the show. The kit's main body and conning tower go together great just glue and clamp and hardly no seam work at all. 

After hulls dried I light blocked the ship will rattle can flat black, since the kit is white styrene I did not do anything on the inside as I use the white plastic to reflect the light.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

The lighting looks pretty good so far. And the kit is bigger than I thought it would be.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Shot some grey primer on to make easier to see. There is some light leak and no seam to speak off when connecting the conning tower to the hull. I wanted this seamless and light blocked a little more so I broke out Tulip to fix that issue. And for people who ask Tulip is a thick acrylic fabric paint which can be used to fill gaps, seams and light block. Tulip is the brand here in the States as I do not know other brands in other countries like the different names for Future all over the world.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

When building Colonial One you have two options-landing gear or flight mode. I chose to do mine in flight mode and you have to cut off the landing pad on the bottom of the conning tower and affix the kit supplied parts. I do recommend test fitting the parts one the pad has been cut off.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting the clear parts front and back cockpit windows on the Colonial One. They go in great, a nice flush fit. I used Micro krystal klear to attach the clear parts, once dry I will mask them off with a liquid mask (due to the small areas) and build up the window frames on the clear parts with a couple coats of primer.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Today putting on Microscale liquid mask on the cockpit clear parts on the Colonial One. I use a tooth pick or a micro brush to apply at least 2 to 3 coats for maximum coverage of the clear parts I want covered. I did cover the all the clear parts with the liquid mask and once dry I will go back in with a sharp #11 Xacto blade and cut the canopy frames out as I think this is the easiest way rather than using conventional masking tape.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

After getting the liquid mask on the clear canopy parts and letting it dry I went back in and finished sanding a very minute seam down the sail of the ship. After that I shot some primer on and now onto the base coat, nothing fancy for the base coat I used Krylon Fusion gloss white for the base. I will shoot a couple coats on and then mask off and get the Presidential colors on. I'm leaving the engine roll bar off for now which will ease in painting and decaling.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Once you decide that you want your Colonial One in flight mode and cutting the landing pad off, you put on the kit supplied doors and for me there was a gap on the bottom of the of the conning tower where the doors should be closed flush. So with a small amount of Apoxie Sculpt closed up the landing pad door area and with a toothpick dipped in water sculpted some panels lines and blend it to the hull.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Put down the base coat on the Colonial One, which is a combo of gloss white and acrylic white which are different shades of white if that makes sense and since it is Colonial heavy 728 and part of the Rag tag fleet this effect will help in the weathering process. I am going to mount the ship on a Polar lights universal dome base, to mount the aluminum tube in the ship I used a prop reamer (great tool, makes perfect holes) to ream out the hole in the ship for the tube to fit. Next up some White Tulip to blend in the canopies clear parts to the hull.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

After getting the basic white on the Colonial next I used Liquitex black ink and at a low setting with the airbrush I preshaded the whole model. I Use inks for shading as they can be used opaque or transparent to achieve desired weathering effects.


----------



## Al Loew (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks very much for sharing your build with us! Looks great so far...can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The bottom of the ship will be painted a hellblau blue color but more on that later. For the back engine section took some Tamiya tape and mask off the back and airbrushed on Tamiya metallic grey, also with same color airbrushed back ends of the ring engines.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Airbrushing Vallejo model air Hellblau for the bottom, I think it is a great color for the Presidential light blue and I am airbrushing in light coats to gradually build up the paint as i want to have a more faded realistic look for the ship.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Looking good! Thanks for posting your progress.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

When building your Colonial Heavy on the blast guards you basically have two options per the instructions, open or closed. In flight mode and looking at the reference Zoic orthos they need to be at a 45 degree angle. Very easy fix just cut off the locator end pieces (trim if need be) and glue into place. Once the superglue dried I Started painting the blast guards with Tamiya metallic grey just like the engine section.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Yeah, will have to ask Frank or Dave about those blast guards at WF.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Starting to apply the decals so I can get them and finish off the weathering. The decals are great not to thick, thin, or brittle. They do go well with just water but a mild setting solution will be needed to get them to snuggle down of the texture surface hull of the Colonial heavy.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

ah, just paint 'em

we don need no steenking decals :tongue:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I agree and Excellent build! 

Got the majority of the decals on and went with the Eversun markings for my Colonial Heavy 727. Once decal solution dries I will go back in with the airbrush with some grey and black ink to finish off the weathering and weather the decals.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

was there ever a shot of the colonial one with that big honking seal on it, or is that just something Moebius came up with?


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

The colonial seal is on the ship later in the series.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

After the decals dried I shot Krylon Crystal clear to seal in the decals then with airbrush and mix of black and grey ink went back in and weathered the decals to match the ship shading I did previously. I tried to keep The Colonial Heavy in the style of painting of ILM/Apogee, a mix of the old and new series and keeping it like a filming miniature.

In Closing it is a great kit, a fun build and I highly recommend it to any Modeler, A welcome addition to the ever growing Rag Tag fleet.

Brad Hair


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

congrats, Brad!
The lighting really makes it!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

another fine job, Brad!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

It came out as a great display model. Thanks for showing the build progress.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job on this one!!!!!!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

sg-99 said:


> The colonial seal is on the ship later in the series.


I'm doing a marathon of the series. The seal is on and off throughout the show. Its missing on many of the later episodes. Continuity where Colonial one was concerned- was not a concern.:freak:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nicely done! Love the weathering!


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

Great job! I love it.


----------

